# Any Virginia folks?



## spunom (Jan 22, 2022)

All I can find is public possession information. Your house isn't public. How much harvested bud can you have in jars?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 22, 2022)

spunom said:


> All I can find is public possession information. Your house isn't public. How much harvested bud can you have in jars?


As far as I know it’s one oz. Doesn’t say anything about public in the law but I may be missing something… I live in Virginia.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> As far as I know it’s one oz. Doesn’t say anything about public in the law but I may be missing something… I live in Virginia.











						Virginia's Marijuana Laws: An Updated Guide for 2022 | Tingen Law, PLLC
					

In Virginia, a first offense of marijuana possession is a "Class U" misdemeanor, and carries a penalty of up to 30 days in jail and a fine of up to $500.




					tingen.law
				



I think if you have enough to be selling it they would care but not for personal use. The above link kinda explains that…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2022)

I watch the Virginian,,does that count.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Virginia's Marijuana Laws: An Updated Guide for 2022 | Tingen Law, PLLC
> 
> 
> In Virginia, a first offense of marijuana possession is a "Class U" misdemeanor, and carries a penalty of up to 30 days in jail and a fine of up to $500.
> ...


This pretty much says the same things all the others did.

This makes no sense. You can grow up to four plants for personal use, but you can only possess one ounce???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

spunom said:


> This pretty much says the same things all the others did.
> 
> This makes no sense. You can grow up to four plants for personal use, but you can only possess one ounce???


Get a safe they need a warrant to open it, they would have to believe you were a good size dealer for any judge to sign now a days.
Basement floor safe under a big heavy table saw is a good place to start


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

spunom said:


> This pretty much says the same things all the others did.
> 
> This makes no sense. You can grow up to four plants for personal use, but you can only possess one ounce???


So you either need to smoke it up quick like the law says or store it safely, keep your mouth shut about your grow and what you have hidden, and just use it for your own personal use as you need it. Unless you get pulled with over an oz in those little baggies ready to sell or you have suspicious neighbors wondering about someone different driving up to your house for a quick sale every hour there is no need to worry about them searching your house IMO


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

I get what y'all are saying and I overthink things to a fault sometimes. The only reason I brought it up is that Virginia is one of four places I'm looking at to relocate to. I was just hoping there was some clarification on the law that I might have missed. Still better than this fking place. Thanks y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

spunom said:


> This pretty much says the same things all the others did.
> 
> This makes no sense. You can grow up to four plants for personal use, but you can only possess one ounce???



they tried that bull c h I t in Colorado and when the dust settled at the end of the day , if my six plants produce 100 lbs , as long as I keep it on my property it’s legal.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 23, 2022)

Virginia's Punishment For Possessing a Pound of Marijuana Is Now a $25 Fine | Marijuana and the Law
					

Virginia now has the most lenient cannabis possession laws in the country.




					marijuanaandthelaw.com


----------



## Smokinggun (Jan 23, 2022)

Central Virginia here. It’s an awesome thing to go from illegal for possessing  even a roach to only a $25 fine for up to a pound! And that’s in public, I think all they say for private is four plant limit. These are the good old days when it comes to cannabis! You can bet I had my beans popping on 7/1/21!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

Spunom. Move to Texas. We aren't legal and could give two shits about letting the government take over our shit.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

If it ever comes to Texas going their own way from this circus, I'll head back down there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

There are a lot of Texans ready for secession.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

May as well before they split the whole damn place up anyway.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 23, 2022)

What part of Virginia are you looking to move to. Big state and a lot of different life styles and thinking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

See,,you already sound like a Texan.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

kevinn said:


> What part of Virginia are you looking to move to. Big state and a lot of different life styles and thinking.


Hard to answer. It all depends on where I get a job. Been looking at New Holland dealerships in different places... reconnoitering for now.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> See,,you already sound like a Texan.


 The more I look at it the more I'm liking Texarkana homie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

Town was built right on theTexas Arkansas Line.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

Been thru there a few times. Used to live in Louisiana.


----------



## spunom (Jan 23, 2022)

Used to fk around when th a girl near Longview. Kinda like the back 40 to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

I was born in Clarksville Texas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I was born in Clarksville Texas.


You was not born you crawled from the ashes Bro


----------



## sharonp (Jan 24, 2022)

I am in Virginia. You can have four plants, but only one ounce of weed. It doesn't make any sense at all. It isn't like they can come into your house though looking for it. It is a pot smokers law, to keep people out of jail for possession. They haven't even done legislation for dispensaries.


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 15, 2022)

kevinn said:


> What part of Virginia are you looking to move to. Big state and a lot of different life styles and thinking.



You got that right, I'm in Virginia 15 mins from Wash DC. 1-2 hours drive out of the Metro area and its a completely different (Very conservative) world.

I was chatting with a Virginia Cop (Real nice guy) and asked him if I took a bud out of my pocket and offered it to him, could he charge me? His answer was priceless.. " No, I cant charge you, BUT I can't take you up on your offer.... YET !"   If federal law makers can get there head out of their ass and make it legal as well.... He might have accepted !

I grow one plant at a time, but the law isn't too concerned if i go over an ounce. I can afford a small misdemeanor fine... ! They allow you to grow 4 plants at a time for personal use. (which is perfect for my newbie skill level.)


Life is good in Va !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 16, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I am in Virginia. You can have four plants, but only one ounce of weed. It doesn't make any sense at all. It isn't like they can come into your house though looking for it. It is a pot smokers law, to keep people out of jail for possession. They haven't even done legislation for dispensaries.


They are ok with personal use. Just don’t give them a reason to look you up like getting pulled over doing something stupid with a bunch of dime bags or whatever they call it these days ready to sell. Pic of my new shirt my home girl brought me yesterday…


----------



## Surfanarchist (Feb 17, 2022)

From the Virginia code; "Except as otherwise provided in this subtitle and notwithstanding any other provision of law, a person 21 years of age or older may lawfully possess on his person or in any public place not more than one ounce of marijuana or an equivalent amount of marijuana product as determined by regulation promulgated by the Board."

Would pot not "on your person: and not in a "public place" be subject to the 1 oz rule?  I read this as you cant have more than on oz on you.  You can have up to an lb as long as you dont exhibit any sign of selling.  I mean 4 plants?  The worst grower is going to get an oz off any one of their plants.


----------



## kevinn (Feb 17, 2022)

50 miles south of DC here.  15 miles out and your are still in the city as far as I am concerned and unfortunately it is moving south.   I do not go north of the Rappahannock.  When I moved here 35 years ago, they were still fighting the civil war.


----------



## Surfanarchist (Feb 17, 2022)

kevinn said:


> 50 miles south of DC here.  15 miles out and your are still in the city as far as I am concerned and unfortunately it is moving south.   I do not go north of the Rappahannock.  When I moved here 35 years ago, they were still fighting the civil war.


Im south of the Piankitank.   Couldn't agree more.


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 17, 2022)

kevinn said:


> 50 miles south of DC here.  15 miles out and your are still in the city as far as I am concerned and unfortunately it is moving south.   I do not go north of the Rappahannock.  When I moved here 35 years ago, they were still fighting the civil war.





Surfanarchist said:


> From the Virginia code; "Except as otherwise provided in this subtitle and notwithstanding any other provision of law, a person 21 years of age or older may lawfully possess on his person or in any public place not more than one ounce of marijuana or an equivalent amount of marijuana product as determined by regulation promulgated by the Board."
> 
> Would pot not "on your person: and not in a "public place" be subject to the 1 oz rule?  I read this as you cant have more than on oz on you.  You can have up to an lb as long as you dont exhibit any sign of selling.  I mean 4 plants?  The worst grower is going to get an oz off any one of their plants.




When busted growing do they count the green weight and fan leaves? My bet is yes and the stems as well.


----------



## sharonp (Feb 28, 2022)

How much pot do you need at one time anyhow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 28, 2022)

sharonp said:


> How much pot do you need at one time anyhow.


I guess you need what you need. Some need more some less right?


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 28, 2022)

sharonp said:


> How much pot do you need at one time anyhow.



I grow one plant at a time and at the moment am harvesting around 1.5 ounces. That's enough to keep me going for many months. I don't plant two plants as it would be too much for my personal use.

I try to keep it down to once a day or less so that my tolerance stays low. Low tolerance = your weed lasts a LOT longer and gives a much better high!


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 28, 2022)

duplicate, sorry


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2022)

Smokinggun said:


> Central Virginia here. It’s an awesome thing to go from illegal for possessing  even a roach to only a $25 fine for up to a pound! And that’s in public, I think all they say for private is four plant limit. These are the good old days when it comes to cannabis! You can bet I had my beans popping on 7/1/21!View attachment 286685



Can't grow in GA, wishing that day will come soon.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 2, 2022)

Years ago I had a possession charge. I wonder if it gets erased.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 5, 2022)

It looks like Virginia shot down the opening of dispensaries for now?

All good though, who needs to pay crazy high prices for dispensary pop-corn buds when you can grow your own! (350 a Z here in Va/DC)

Life is so much better here now.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 5, 2022)

sharonp said:


> Years ago I had a possession charge. I wonder if it gets erased.



Me too, around 30 years ago I got busted in Atlantic city. My friend (the driver) had a roach in his cigarette pack. The cop asked who the cigarettes belonged to, my friend claimed ownership, and he arrested us both anyway. I had to drive From DC back to Atlantic City just to go to court. A little roach that was all paper--come on man !

I really think cops should be forced to smoke some bud as police training. They have no idea what they are arresting people for.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 9, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> It looks like Virginia shot down the opening of dispensaries for now?
> 
> All good though, who needs to pay crazy high prices for dispensary pop-corn buds when you can grow your own! (350 a Z here in Va/DC)
> 
> Life is so much better here now.



I wonder what is in the stuff they are selling at conveniences stores. People are buying that stuff and acting like they get high from it. I tried somebody's vape but I was already high so, I couldn't really tell if it got me high.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 9, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I wonder what is in the stuff they are selling at conveniences stores. People are buying that stuff and acting like they get high from it. I tried somebody's vape but I was already high so, I couldn't really tell if it got me high.



Lol, you tested something to see if it got you high while you were high. Classic stoner move !

I haven't seen that convenience store weed, that sounds crazy. Is it like spice?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't smoke that stuff - trust me.


----------



## ness (Mar 10, 2022)

Wishing the State of GA would legalize cannabis.  I don't know if that would ever happen.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Wishing the State of GA would legalize cannabis.  I don't know if that would ever happen.


I lived in Ga more than 30 years. What a perfect time to retire back in Va when the laws changed. I would have never thought Virginia would go there or at least it would be the last state to. Maybe Ga will come around with at least a grow law soon.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 10, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> Lol, you tested something to see if it got you high while you were high. Classic stoner move !
> 
> I haven't seen that convenience store weed, that sounds crazy. Is it like spice?



It is some kind of buds. I only took a hit off the vape. Just one hit lol. I am not going to smoke synthetic pot. Although, you can't help but be curious about it. I don't think it is all natural.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Wishing the State of GA would legalize cannabis.  I don't know if that would ever happen.


Imagine what, it was like when alcohol was illegal.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 10, 2022)

sharonp said:


> It is some kind of buds. I only took a hit off the vape. Just one hit lol. I am not going to smoke synthetic pot. Although, you can't help but be curious about it. I don't think it is all natural.


We had a dry spell several years ago when we couldn’t find weed anywhere. I ordered a weed alternative to try while we were out. It was called ragga dagga there was another too I forget the name. It was a herb blend of some type. I think it may still be in our attic. It did give you a mild euphoric feeling but also some crazy dreams. I couldn’t deal with the crazy dream part. what is synthetic pot?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Bonny Blue, Va


----------



## kevinn (Mar 11, 2022)

Sheriff came to the door this AM with some custody paperwork for my son.   1st time I did not have a nervous breakdown from police being at the front door.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Sheriff came to the door this AM with some custody paperwork for my son.   1st time I did not have a nervous breakdown.


We went thru that recently with our Son. Its been tough brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Wishing the State of GA would legalize cannabis.  I don't know if that would ever happen.




keep your chin up

i lived and grew in Oklahoma for 13 years , bootleg days , and if someone told me that them Okies would legalize weed and decriminalize magic mushrooms I would have thought that person was nutz

but dam , look at Oklahoma go!

sold more weed that Colorado and Washington if I’m not mistaken


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290258


I think I woke up here once


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

I damn sure was. Well one like that. It was my aunt Burts.


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290258



I like this picture a thing of art.  Enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

I'll post more as I get a chance.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 12, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> It looks like Virginia shot down the opening of dispensaries for now?
> 
> All good though, who needs to pay crazy high prices for dispensary pop-corn buds when you can grow your own! (350 a Z here in Va/DC)
> 
> Life is so much better here now.


California has found the black market the hard way, when you tax the shit out of it you kill the industry you wanted to start. Home grown is cheaper smoke and you know what's it. I don't sell and love to grow and it's much cheaper than dispensaries.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I lived in Ga more than 30 years. What a perfect time to retire back in Va when the laws changed. I would have never thought Virginia would go there or at least it would be the last state to. Maybe Ga will come around with at least a grow law soon.


4 plants are not enough, I think 10 would be perfect.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 12, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> 4 plants are not enough, I think 10 would be perfect.


It’s all in the planning….


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm still seriously looking at Virginia. Are any of you familiar with the Danville area?


----------



## sharonp (Apr 1, 2022)

spunom said:


> I'm still seriously looking at Virginia. Are any of you familiar with the Danville area?


I live about an hours drive north of Danville. The high school and middle school have a lot of bullying. The town has tried to hold meetings about  it but it never goes anywhere.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 1, 2022)

Live in Va but have never been there.  Kind of in the middle of no where.


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

I was asking about it because there is a New Holland dealership there. I'm a NH service tech here, and looking for places that I could possibly find a job doing the same. Thanks for the info


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 1, 2022)

It's been a few years, but I remember some nice mountain bike trails not far from there. I always camped and never went to the city. Might be some places for a private outdoor grow, but you would need to stay clear of the hunters.

The place was hit hard by the tobacco industry collapse. Not sure I would want to rely on the local population for income. I would at least check out the revenue moving through the dealership before deciding.

Checking wiki, there's one HS and a couple of private schools (Christian and Catholic), take your pick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Crash. Check your Pm.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Crash. Check your Pm.


Sorry, I'm slow. Trying to surf while working...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

spunom said:


> I'm still seriously looking at Virginia. Are any of you familiar with the Danville area?


Danville is about 4 hours west of me. It’s a very beautiful area with waterways and pretty low cost of living and housing. i don’t know what there is to do there as I’ve only passed thru but I would imagine if you wanted to find a nice place to grow near your place of work there it would be pretty easy to find a nice place.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 1, 2022)

There are New Holland dealerships all over the state.

Better locations in my opinion

Ridgeview New Holland - Massey Ferguson

Rockingham New Holland


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Danville is about 4 hours west of me. It’s a very beautiful area with waterways and pretty low cost of living and housing. i don’t know what there is to do there as I’ve only passed thru but I would imagine if you wanted to find a nice place to grow near your place of work there it would be pretty easy to find a nice place.


I seen a few decent looking houses in the area worth the price and enough land for my doggos to have room to be their crazy lil selves. I don't really do things. I keep to myself whenever I'm not working. My circle is so small you'd need a microscope to see it lol.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

spunom said:


> I seen a few decent looking houses in the area worth the price and enough land for my doggos to have room to be their crazy lil selves. I don't really do things. I keep to myself whenever I'm not working. My circle is so small you'd need a microscope to see it lol.


Mine too. Danville might be perfect for you


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

kevinn said:


> There are New Holland dealerships all over the state.
> 
> Better locations in my opinion
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, it's not the only place I'm looking at. It just stuck out at me so I figured I'd see if anyone was familiar with it... Get some perspective.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

O they have job openings there?


----------



## spunom (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> O they have job openings there?


Not that I've seen. I'm working out a tempting email. Gotta throw out a line to hook the big one


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> O they have job openings there?


Do they need electricians ? lol
My Brother lived in Falls Church in 85 and it was beautiful .


----------



## smaccio (Apr 2, 2022)

Danville's a pleasant enough sleepy town. The loss of all the tobacco business, textile industry, Goodyear (I think) tire factory, has hit them hard over the last couple of decades. I think there's still an ag economy there. They have a multi-hundred million dollar casino on the way, and I guess that's good for economic development. The Valley of Virginia - Augusta and Rockingham Counties are the ones I know best, and they are beautiful.  I'd look there. Staunton / Harrisonburg area. I think those are the two a poster above mentioned. Big NH dealer in Staunton.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I watch the Virginian,,does that count.


Lol.  James Drury. Watch him everyday too brother.  Laramie and Gunsmoke also.  They don't make'm like they used to.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 2, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> When busted growing do they count the green weight and fan leaves? My bet is yes and the stems as well.


Shit,  probably all the soil attached to the roots as well.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

smaccio said:


> Danville's a pleasant enough sleepy town. The loss of all the tobacco business, textile industry, Goodyear (I think) tire factory, has hit them hard over the last couple of decades. I think there's still an ag economy there. They have a multi-hundred million dollar casino on the way, and I guess that's good for economic development. The Valley of Virginia - Augusta and Rockingham Counties are the ones I know best, and they are beautiful.  I'd look there. Staunton / Harrisonburg area. I think those are the two a poster above mentioned. Big NH dealer in Staunton.


You're right... kevinn did suggest this area. Thanks for the info on Danville. Sounds as dead as this place.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Shit,  probably all the soil attached to the roots as well.


Back when I was a pup, that's exactly how they did it in Michigan. That's back when Sinclair was doing ten long for possession of two joints.


----------



## JeffWix67 (Apr 22, 2022)

Northern Valley in  VA. here!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

Most places even Cali is one ounce unless your medical. Which is so stupid. One ounce is a joke. I can smoke that in 2 weeks alone and a crop can take 4 months indoors.

The laws are DESIGNED to make you buy highly taxed commercial weed from the state designated dealers. 

Get a doc to write you a script if you have any qualifying disability. It’s worth the 100$ a year.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Most places even Cali is one ounce unless your medical. Which is so stupid. One ounce is a joke. I can smoke that in 2 weeks alone and a crop can take 4 months indoors.
> 
> The laws are DESIGNED to make you buy highly taxed commercial weed from the state designated dealers.
> 
> Get a doc to write you a script if you have any qualifying disability. It’s worth the 100$ a year.


I'll never go to a distributor.  20$ for a joint?! That's ole uncle Sam's curse.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 22, 2022)

It takes me two weeks to smoke one average size bud! An ounce would last me most of a year, probably. That is, if my friends weren't a bunch of stoners.


----------



## JeffWix67 (Apr 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Most places even Cali is one ounce unless your medical. Which is so stupid. One ounce is a joke. I can smoke that in 2 weeks alone and a crop can take 4 months indoors.
> 
> The laws are DESIGNED to make you buy highly taxed commercial weed from the state designated dealers.
> 
> Get a doc to write you a script if you have any qualifying disability. It’s worth the 100$ a year.


Smoking weed grown with any Neem makes me sick...that is tested and proven...it's not pleasant, so I only smoke my own...I'm not much into concentrates other than edibles...I would never smoke dispensary weed...just not my brand.
I live out here in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by horses and cows...the two people closest to me are in their 90s...been growing long before it was legal...now that it is legal...I still grow it and always will.
I'm on a Tony Green kick right now...pics to follow:


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 22, 2022)

Northern Virginia area here, 15 mins out of DC.  As far as getting a job goes, the DC area is hard to beat, there are jobs everywhere. The cost of living is sky high though.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 23, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I'll never go to a distributor.  20$ for a joint?! That's ole uncle Sam's curse.


Hey guys can anyone tell me if 7.4ph is OK for seedlings?  Soil is mostly happy frog with just a little of my soil in the bottom half of solo cups.  Top half is just happy frog.  Will that ph level be alright when the roots make it to the soil?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

Sounds a bit high to me. There's some dirt growers on here that'll chime in. I do hydro, and I keep the PH right around 5.8. 5.5-6.0 is the usual.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me if 7.4ph is OK for seedlings?  Soil is mostly happy frog with just a little of my soil in the bottom half of solo cups.  Top half is just happy frog.  Will that ph level be alright when the roots make it to the soil?


I usually stay around 6.5 until veg then drop down to around 5.8


----------



## spunom (Apr 23, 2022)

There are pH buffers in most commercial soils. 7.4 is not optimal, but in your soil... It will be ok because...

Your soil will buffer it until you've flushed out the bennies it has in it and start feeding. Then... Like said ^^^, you want to keep to 6.5 to 6.8.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 23, 2022)

spunom said:


> There are pH buffers in most commercial soils. 7.4 is not optimal, but in your soil... It will be ok because...
> 
> Your soil will buffer it until you've flushed out the bennies it has in it and start feeding. Then... Like said ^^^, you want to keep to 6.5 to 6.8.


Thanks guys.  Is azomite going to affect it any?  I forgot to add it and plan on incorporating it before transplanting.  I've never used it but have read great things about it.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I usually stay around 6.5 until veg then drop down to around 5.8


This might be a dumb question but can organic material raise ph? My soil was exactly 7 about a month ago and that was taken when I had the materials first mixed. Now it's 7.4 worm castings, bat, seabird guano. Fishmeal, bone meal, crab meal, kelp, and oyster powder. I have yet to add my peat moss also.  That might lower it a bit huh?


----------



## spunom (Apr 23, 2022)

Azomite is full of micros that will benefit your microbial herd. It also acts as an anchor for the microbes to latch onto. Anything that makes soil better will benefit all of the good soil dwellers.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 23, 2022)

Look's like it's essentially cal-mag without the nitrogen. Growing in Happy Frog, you might not need it any time soon.


----------



## spunom (Apr 23, 2022)

Yes it can and will. When adding bone/blood meal and guanos, it is best to let it "cook" for a few weeks to let the herd balance everything out. Oyster powder is a basic additive... Yes.. peat will help balance it out. It needs time to help tho.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> Yes it can and will. When adding bone/blood meal and guanos, it is best to let it "cook" for a few weeks to let the herd balance everything out. Oyster powder is a basic additive... Yes.. peat will help balance it out. It needs time to help tho.


Thank you.  I figure on transplanting around may 20th. That's almost another month.  I'm gonna hurry and get those mixed so I have time.  Very excited.  People are saying it's going to be one of those years that are great for gardens. Fingers crossed


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't move to NC.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> Azomite is full of micros that will benefit your microbial herd. It also acts as an anchor for the microbes to latch onto. Anything that makes soil better will benefit all of the good soil dwellers.


how much azomite do you use per gall of dirt?


----------



## spunom (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> how much azomite do you use per gall of dirt?


I use 1 cup in my amendment mix then two cups of that per cubic foot of soil. Never put it straight in the soil, so idk on that one man.


----------

